# Trunk rain deflector drain holes?



## Andrew_McDowell (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi, as far as I know the trunk rain deflector on the 2021 M3 has holes in the trunk rain deflector. Has anybody tried replicating the holes on an earlier model? I'm in Scotland and am sick of my shopping getting soaked when it rains. 

Thanks, Andrew.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

It's a completely different seal, not just with added holes.
Maybe someting like this would help: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001580946426.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.65914c4dhUmjLK


----------

